# 'TT Illustrated' Magazine Published by Audi



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I picked up a cool coffee table magazine at the TT launch last week. Digging around the digital press kit USB drive I found all of the content including a PDF version and high-res photos were in there. I've added the pics to our gallery and the PDF to our Scribd Audi document library. There's a blog post about it HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...llustrated-magazine-launch-latest-mk3-tt-tts/


----------



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

:thumbup:

Amazing- thank you.

The ultimate reference.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

Awesome. I am beginning to like the mk3. Took me some time to like my mk2 coming from a mk1. The cluster and console look awesome. These are the angles I have been looking for. Check out that capless gas lid!


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

PDF is available from Audi Media Services as well:

http://digital.audi-presskit.de/en/tt_tts_coupe/downloads/booklet


----------

